# صمتى اتزيدى جمــــــــــالا



## النهيسى (3 أكتوبر 2009)

اصمتى اتزيدى جمــــــــــالا!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
المعروف أن الصمت من صفات الرجل التي تقلق المرأة وتزعجها كثيرا، وتقول
أبحاث علم النفس ان الرجل يعتمد عادة الصمت لأنه بعكس المرأة، قليل الكلام
ويشغل تفكيره أكثر من لسانه، لكن أحدث دراسة اجتماعية تؤكد ان المرأة صارت
تعتمد مبدأ الصمت لكي تكون أكثر قوة وجاذبية.

«السكوت من ذهب









مقولة يكررها كثيرون، لكن لو أدركت المرأة قيمتها ومعناها لتسلحت بها في
كل تصرفاتها وتعاملاتها مع الآخرين وأحرزت نجاحا ووطدت ثقة واحتراما بينها
وبين الطرف الآخر.



هذا ما كشفته الدراسة .


اعتمدي الصمت الفعال،



أي ان تكتفي بالتعبير عن غضبك واستيائك بنظرات حادة وثاقبة من عينيك فقط،
عندها سيترجم الآخرون صمتك على انه ثقة زائدة في النفس وقوة غامضة تجعلهم
يحارون في رد فعلك، ويصعب عليهم توقع ما سيصدر عنك. عندها ستدركين ان
للصمت قوة خارقة توقف الآخرين عند حدهم.

لكي لا تندمي






ان الصمت مرتبط بالحذر وكلاهما وسيلة قوية تساعد على النجاح في الحياة
عامة ومع شريك العمر خاصة، بمعنى انه عندما تكون المرأة حذرة في كل كلمة
تقولها للآخرين تكسب احترامها لنفسها واحترامهم لها.

والمرأة التي تطبق اسلوب الصمت عندما تغضب، انما تفكر مليا قبل حصول ردة
فعلها المفاجئة، وهكذا تتحكم في نفسها وتركز اكثر في الحبكة المنطقية
لمحور النقاش مع الطرف الآخر

لكن اذا بدأت بالكلام بطريقة انفعالية فستثرثر بغير هدى وتقع في اخطاء وتصدر عنها الفاظ قد تندم عليها لاحقا.



يبوح بأسراره


ان صمت المرأة يضع الطرف الآخر في موقف دفاعي، فعندما يصمت الرجل مثلا
تقلق المرأة و تغضب ولكي تخرجه عن صمته تبدأ برمي الاحاديث واحدا تلو
الآخر فتخرج كل ما لديها من أسرار امامه.

وهكذا على المرأة ان تعتمد الصمت كما الرجل لكي تضعه في موقف دفاعي فيضطر للكلام واخراج كل ما لديه و بذلك تسمع ما تريد سماعه .



أكثر ذكاء

عدا عن قوته، الصمت يضفي على المرأة هالة من النفوذ ويجعلها في نظر زوجها
اكثر ذكاء وأعمق تفكيرا. فعندما يعود الرجل من عمله متعبا ويكون سريع
الاستثارة أو الغضب، عليها ان تتجاهله وتصمت لكي تتحكم هي في الموقف بدلا
منه . فهو سيحاول ان يخفف من غضبه ليحقق التوازن بين شخصيته وشخصيتها، وفي
الوقت نفسه يتأثر بأسلوب تعاملها مع غضبه فيقدر لها ذكاءها ويحترم موقفها
وينجذب نحوها ويعتبرها انسانة جديرة بالاعتماد عليها في المواقف الصعبة.





تثير انتباهه





قيمة الصمت تتضح اكثر في ما تعطيه للمرأة من وقار واحترام، فالنساء عامة
معروفات بحبهن لجلسات التسلية والدردشة والقيل والقال والقاء الشائعات ،
وهؤلاء في نظر الرجال محبات للثرثرة وغير جديرات بحب واحترام ازواجهن،



بينما المرأة التي تستمع اكثر مما تتكلم وتجيد فن الصمت والرد بكلمات
مقتضبة ومتقنة، هي التي تثير انتباه الرجل ويجذبه غموضها ويحاول التقرب
منها لفك غموضها واكتشاف أسرارها.







مستودع أمين






والمرأة الغامضة يفضلها الرجل لانها تخبئ ما تشعر به ولا تدلي بأي معلومات
عن نفسها أو عن الآخرين، فينجذب نحوها لأنه يجدها موضع ثقة واكثر تأثيرا
على الآخرين ، ويرى فيها مستودعا أمينا لأسراره ومشاكله لأنها ستحتفظ بها
لنفسها، بعكس المرأة كثيرة الكلام التي يصمت أمامها الرجل ويتهرب منها
مخافة ان تفشي أسراره أمام الآخرين.



وقد قال أحد الحكماء 

" لو علمت المرأه أن الصمت يزيدها جمالا لصمتت طيله حياتها


​


----------



## kalimooo (4 أكتوبر 2009)

> وقد قال أحد الحكماء
> 
> " لو علمت المرأه أن الصمت يزيدها جمالا لصمتت طيله حياتها



هههههههههههههههههه

شكرا اخي النهيسى

موضوع رائع

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## جارجيوس (4 أكتوبر 2009)

المعروف أن الصمت من صفات الرجل التي تقلق المرأة وتزعجها كثيرا، وتقول
أبحاث علم النفس ان الرجل يعتمد عادة الصمت لأنه بعكس المرأة، قليل الكلام
ويشغل تفكيره أكثر من لسانه، لكن أحدث دراسة اجتماعية تؤكد ان المرأة صارت
تعتمد مبدأ الصمت لكي تكون أكثر قوة وجاذبية.

«السكوت من ذهب

كأنك بتحكي عني

كل خناقاتي مع زوجتي من اجل هذا 

و دائما" تقول لى يا زلمه احكي ليش ساكت 

الرب يباركك يا النهيسي​


----------



## maria123 (5 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع مفيد و رائععععععععععع


----------



## النهيسى (10 أكتوبر 2009)

maria123 قال:


> موضوع مفيد و رائععععععععععع


شكرا جدا جدا


مروركم أسعدنى جدا



أم النور تبارككم


----------



## النهيسى (10 أكتوبر 2009)

نعمة الله قال:


> المعروف أن الصمت من صفات الرجل التي تقلق المرأة وتزعجها كثيرا، وتقول
> أبحاث علم النفس ان الرجل يعتمد عادة الصمت لأنه بعكس المرأة، قليل الكلام
> ويشغل تفكيره أكثر من لسانه، لكن أحدث دراسة اجتماعية تؤكد ان المرأة صارت
> تعتمد مبدأ الصمت لكي تكون أكثر قوة وجاذبية.
> ...


شكرا جدا جدا


مروركم أسعدنى جدا



أم النور تبارككم


----------



## النهيسى (10 أكتوبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> شكرا اخي النهيسى
> 
> ...


شكرا جدا جدا


مروركم أسعدنى جدا



أم النور تبارككم


----------



## tasoni queena (15 أكتوبر 2009)

كلمت كثيرا وندمت اما عن السكوت فلم اندم قط

شكرا ليك يا نهيسى على الموضوع الجميل ده​


----------

